# Dehumidifer recalls - fire hazard



## JCantin (Jan 21, 2009)

I know many Jocks run dehumidifiers in their shops.

This recall covers many dehumidifiers sold between 2003 and 2013 at Lowes, Menards, etc. There have been 38 reports of smoke and fire and over $4.8 million in property damage.

Simple thing to do is go here where you can enter the make, model and serial number of your dehumidifier to see if it is affected by the recall:

https://www.recallrtr.com/dehumidifier

=====================================
Full Recall Notice Notice

Dehumidifiers Recalled Due to Possible Smoke / Fire Hazard
Important Safety Notice About Select Dehumidifiers
Please Read Below. Then check to see if your unit is affected utilizing the tool at the bottom of this page. If you do not see the brand or model of your unit listed, then your unit is not affected.
U.S. CPSC U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
Recall Summary
Name of Product: Dehumidifiers. See Description below.

Hazard: The dehumidifiers can overheat, smoke and catch fire, posing serious fire and burn hazards.

Remedy: Replace/Refund.

Consumers should immediately turn off and unplug the dehumidifiers and contact GD Midea for either a replacement unit or a partial refund. Consumers whose dehumidifiers were manufactured before October 1, 2008 will receive a partial refund, not a replacement. The manufacturing dates can be found on back of units.

Consumer Contact: To register and determine if you are eligible for this program, enter your unit's brand, model, and serial number into the tool at the bottom of this page. If your unit is one of the recalled units you will then be able to verify that you are human by checking the box in the Captcha tool then clicking the Register Now button.

Recall Details
Units: About 3.4 million (in addition 850,000 were sold in Canada)

Description: This recall involves 25, 30, 40, 50, 60, 65, 70, and 75-pint dehumidifiers with the following brand names: Airworks, Alen, Arctic King, Arcticaire, Beaumark, Comfort Star, ComfortAire, Continental Electric, Coolworks, Crosley, Daewoo, Danby, Danby Designer, Dayton, Degree, Diplomat, Edgestar, Excell, Fellini, Forest Air, Frigidaire, GE, Grunaire, Hanover, Homestyles, Honeywell, Hyundai, Ideal Air, Kenmore, Keystone, Kul, Midea, Nantucket, Ocean Breeze, Pelonis, Perfect Aire, Perfect Home, Polar Wind, Premiere, Professional Series, Royal Sovereign, Simplicity, SPT, Sunbeam, Sylvania, TGM, Touch Point, Trutemp, Uberhaus, Westpointe, Winix, and Winixl.

Incidents/Injuries: Midea has received 38 reports of smoke and fire. About $4.8 million property damage has been reported. No injuries have been reported.

Sold at: Lowes, Menards, PC Richard and other stores nationwide from January 2003 through December 2013 for between $100 and $300.

Manufactured in: GD Midea Air Conditioning Equipment Ltd., of China


----------

